# Treated Ply



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what treated ply is called in Mexico, I have used Google, with no success, the stores do not know what I am talking about, plus do you know where to buy it, in GD, PV, Maz area.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

PANEL DE MADERA TRATADA is the best that I can do.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

'triplay tipo marino' may be the closest you come to treated in Mexico

Bienvenidos a Productora de Triplay, S.A. de C.V.

Some info but no retail listed


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

"contrachapado"? Or, "madera contrapachada"? At least, according to my Ultralingua Spanish-English Dictionary.


----------

